# Stolen Car- Offering Reward



## Chickentwentyfour (Nov 23, 2016)

Hello, please help!! My car was stolen on 11/21/2016 on the 1500 block of Federal Street between the times of 9-5. The car is a *silver 2010 Nissan Rouge, license plate KFH7135*, there is a *Dean Honda bumper sticker*, it does not have a roof rack.
If anyone sees this car please contact me immediately at *412-915-6153*. My sister is offering a *reward* for anyone who finds the car as I am a 19 year old college student. I have only had the car for 2 months and will not be able to afford another one. Please help!

Thank You so much!!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Probably would have been more helpful here: https://uberpeople.net/forums/Pittsburgh/

Unless they drove your car to Atlanta...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Name the city and state your property vanished, as well as the state your plates are from

Also, plates are probably off immediately, try a VIN# perhaps??? It's on your insurance docs and title


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Also, you misspelled the model name... it's Rogue, like the dudes that jacked ya, not Rouge, a form of makeup worn by less manly characters...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

What color is it ?


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> What color is it ?


Yellow


----------

